# identity crisis



## orcadia (Jan 6, 2003)

Why am I not Wallsendmag I dont want to live in the Orkneys (no offence) I quite like the north east most of the time


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Logged out and back in hope this works


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Did this happen during after you had already posted as yourself or as soon as you started to post??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

had been logged in and posted then saw that the id wasn't mine dont know if identity had changed before the post dont normally look :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Same as what happened to me twice yesterday. See post about logging out.

I've PM'ed Jae about this issue.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

It's possibly a side effect of a fix Jae implimented to solve the recent worm attack against this site (as well as a whole load of other phpBB sites).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa and I often post using her laptop. If she's logged herself out, and I hit the "log in" button and enter my details, it usually logs HER on, so I then have to log out and back in again to be "me"...

Doesn't cause any problems, but is an annoyance.

I've noticed today that the forum keeps logging me out at work, though.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> I've noticed today that the forum keeps logging me out at work, though.


They've probably installed a post quality checker ... :wink:

Moley


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Just happened to me - I became cplus - then I did gain a porker :lol:

checked who was logged in and pammy didn't appear so logged out then back in and I'm me again - phew [smiley=gossip.gif] wonder how many mor personaities I may get


----------

